# shark fishing set-up?



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

hey fellas got hold of a Penn 6/0 and was wondering how to set up for sharks, i was thinking a heavy steel lead roughly 4ft with two 10/0s rigged with one on the shank of the other will this work? or are there better ways to go. tonight im gonna be using whole menhaden or a peice of ray if i can catch one. any input is appreciated ill be dropping it off the side of bob sikes.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A good rule of thumb for shark fishing is to use a leader at least as long as the shark you are trying to catch. Their tail will cut through mono. 

In my opinion you need to use something you can cast with while on a bridge or pier, unless you have a way of getting your bait out (kayak, balloon, etc..) Also, getting a shark up onto a bridge after being caught is tough as well. You would need a pier gaff or tail rope. I have done both from bob sykes and your back wont like it...lol. I prefer to shark fish from a low pier or shore.

I'll be doing quite a bit of shark fishing in a couple months, feel free to join any time. I've caught 1 or 2.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

well i dont have a kayak but i might be up for the balloon method, but not real familiar with it. i just tie ballon 10 ish feet from bait and let the current take it?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

and as far as getting him on land i figured i would just move to shore while fighting it unless it gets under the bridge, i really dont have high hopes for actually catching one this being my first time out, but a lost shark story is still better then no shark story


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Shoot the couple of times I really targeted sharks, I rented a yak for a day and paddled baits out from the beach. We did pretty good couple of good bites and a nice 7ft black tip. (Which is pretty rare for black tips) a 6/0 will take most of what you catch, get some heavy mono and you can make a good leader. I like 10 ft or mono (100-200#), and 12 in of wire. Too much wire will scare them away. Make sure you use copper or brass crimps on the wire or it will react with the metal. You can use cheaper ones on the mono. You would really be surprised what you can catch on light line and a short wire leader though. We regularly pop off some good sized sharks fishing for kings. I've caught a good 6-7 ft shark fishing a mono leader, and a circle hook. (Fishing for redfish)


----------



## Rpbustillo (Oct 4, 2012)

I normally go after shark at Pickens or 3 mile, I use #30 mono and about a 36" steel leader. At Pickens it's real easy to beach a shark. You just have to get in at a good time or you'll be elbow to elbow with everybody on the pier. Or go with someone that owns a yak and fish the beach.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

For myshark leader I use a 18-20/0 circle hook, tied to 7strand 1/16 steel cable...that is then tied to 1000lb barrel swivel, that is then connected (crimped) to 1200lb mono of 30ft. So...ultimately the leader is 45feet long. It's this long so that when fishing from a pier like I normally do, I can just grab the top of the leader from the pier and walk it down. It is definitely overkill, but I promise you that it will never break. You hook a shark...that sucker is caught unless your main line snaps. But you definitely have to balloon it out or yak it out. No way in hell you're castingt that lol.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 9/0 senator penn, 20/0 circle, not sure how heavy the pyramid weight is, we poured it into a sand mold in the ground and pressed a bent 16 penny nail into the top before it cooled, 12 inch wire to a heavy crimped weed eater line leader-8 ft, 60 lb sailfish mono, yeah overkill too, was my brothers idea, but it works, and yeah, you cant cast it more than 25 feet, lol


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i shark fish from sikes all the time i caught a 7ft 2 in bull shark there last summer on my 6/0 when i would put my bait out i would just feed out the line off the side of the bridge with the bait and my weight on the bridge still and when i got enough out i would throw it as far as i could and it worked everytime for me.....usein manhaden for bait ur prolly going to get in to big bull reds thats what happened to me i caught a red last year bout half way down the bridge on the beach side that was 2 pounds shy of breakin the state record but it was a blast good luck and i might see u out there.......oh i use a 450 pound leader that is bout 5 ft long with a 8 once weight and a 14/0 circle hook with 1200 yards of 65 pound power pro and it works ever time


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

well lots of good opinions and advise, Since ive got the pole i went with 6' of 200lb steel wire leader and a 14/0 hook went three times now using a whole mendhaden each time. and nothing to report other then very hungray pinfish slowly mutilating my bait. great ideas tho im gonna expand my shark tackle this week and hopefully have some good stories later. and anyone wanting to get rid of some bonita they catch let me know. I will come get it if youre in the pensacola area.


----------

